# What is wrong with this pattern...I mean picture



## ms. dotsy (Feb 22, 2012)

or is it me? I am working on a pattern for a scarf called wisteria from Patons Lace. Now it seems quite simple but from the get go it was off. WAAAAAy off on the first row. Okay so I concede I am a newbie to lace knitting so let me tell you a little about what's been happening and you tell me what on earth I am doing wrong.

Here is the pattern 1st row. 

Cast on 77 sts.

1 row: (rs) sl1.yo.k3.(yo.k2.ssk.k2tog.k2.yo.k1) 8times. yo.k1. 79sts.

First of all I got 6 repeats. And at the end I didn't end up finishing a full repeat then yo.k instead I had a partial repeat.

I redid this roughly ten times. Checked all my ssk which is slip one stitch at a time then pass stitches back to the left hand needle and knit from the back. I counted my stitches in each reapeat of the pattern to be sure they were correct.

Finally I gave up and just decided to work with the 6 repeats. Except after completing the 2nd full pattern repeat and following the chart I don't see any real pattern emerging. It looks like cobweb. So 
HELLLLLLp!!! 

Can some one just do the first row and tell me what am I doing wrong why I am not coming up with 8 repeats?


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

ddotsynurse said:


> or is it me? I am working on a pattern for a scarf called wisteria from Patons Lace. Now it seems quite simple but from the get go it was off. WAAAAAy off on the first row. Okay so I concede I am a newbie to lace knitting so let me tell you a little about what's been happening and you tell me what on earth I am doing wrong.
> 
> Here is the pattern 1st row.
> 
> ...


Can you post a link to the pattern?


----------



## ms. dotsy (Feb 22, 2012)

glacy1 said:


> ddotsynurse said:
> 
> 
> > or is it me? I am working on a pattern for a scarf called wisteria from Patons Lace. Now it seems quite simple but from the get go it was off. WAAAAAy off on the first row. Okay so I concede I am a newbie to lace knitting so let me tell you a little about what's been happening and you tell me what on earth I am doing wrong.
> ...


Sorry I am working from a pattern book.


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

It seems unusual to me to start a row with a slip stitch, can you have missed any instructions that said to knit the first 2 or three stitches. Having said it is unusual, it isn't unheard of just a thought that there may be something that you skimmed over. If I have read your instructions correctly you have to use 12 stitches repeated 8 times, mathmatically impossible if you only have 79 stitches.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

I did the math and it should be correct.
1 row: (rs) sl1.yo.k3.(yo.k2.ssk.k2tog.k2.yo.k1) 8times. yo.k1. 79sts.

My guess is that you need to take it slow - you may be k2tog when you should be just K2. Your only increase is the yo at the beginning and the end. The pattern in brackets has 2 increases and 2 decreases. You could even place markers before you do this row: after stitch 4 and after every 9 stitches and make sure you still have 9 stitches between each marker. (cut a straw into pieces or just use waste yarn).
Hope this helps.


----------



## dahbunny (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm intrigued! On paper, it looks like it would work! Gotta find some needles....b


----------



## ms. dotsy (Feb 22, 2012)

sunnybutterfly said:


> It seems unusual to me to start a row with a slip stitch, can you have missed any instructions that said to knit the first 2 or three stitches. Having said it is unusual, it isn't unheard of just a thought that there may be something that you skimmed over. If I have read your instructions correctly you have to use 12 stitches repeated 8 times, mathmatically impossible if you only have 79 stitches.


 Precisely what I say. But according to the chart each repeat should only be 9 stitches but it isn't panning out.


----------



## butterscotch555 (Feb 7, 2012)

The pattern is 4 + (9 x 8) + 1 = 77

The first yo and the last yo don't have compensating decreases so you have 79 stitches after knitting row 1.

The only thing I can think of is that you might be doing the yo's wrong. I have seen on other boards that sometimes people think that a yo is always made with a stitch with it so as a result they always have an extra stitch everywhere they made a yo. This would give you too many stitches and you wouldn't get as many repeats. Do you think this is the problem? Or do you think something else might be the problem?

ETA: I knitted it and it does work perfectly.


----------



## esmeralda (Aug 15, 2011)

With your ssk - you forgot the 'together' when knitting the stitches after returning to left needle. This gives 9 sts x8 =72. The rest of line brings to 79. XX


----------



## ms. dotsy (Feb 22, 2012)

dahbunny said:


> I'm intrigued! On paper, it looks like it would work! Gotta find some needles....b


According to the chart it should but the ssk and k2tog reduces each repeat by 4 stitches and the yo's (unless I am doing the yo incorrectly only replaces 2.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

NO, you are using 9 stitches in each repeat. The math works out just fine. THe extra 2 stitches that give you a count of 79 at the end of the row are formed by the YO at the front and the back. 

I think you need to review HOW you are doing your stitches. Try placing a marker after the first 4 actual stitches. ( There will be 5 on the right needle because you will also have the YO.) place a marker after each repeat is completed. This should help you find what it is you are doing wrong. YOu should always have 9 stitches inbetween the markers.


----------



## ms. dotsy (Feb 22, 2012)

esmeralda said:


> With your ssk - you forgot the 'together' when knitting the stitches after returning to left needle. This gives 9 sts x8 =72. The rest of line brings to 79. XX


I thougth so the first time so I pay very close attention to my ssk and k2 togs.


----------



## butterscotch555 (Feb 7, 2012)

The decreases in each repeat is only 2---one per decrease, this is where your problem is, how are you making your decreases?


----------



## ms. dotsy (Feb 22, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> NO, you are using 9 stitches in each repeat. The math works out just fine. THe extra 2 stitches that give you a count of 79 at the end of the row are formed by the YO at the front and the back.
> 
> I think you need to review HOW you are doing your stitches. Try placing a marker after the first 4 actual stitches. ( There will be 5 on the right needle because you will also have the YO.) place a marker after each repeat is completed. This should help you find what it is you are doing wrong. YOu should always have 9 stitches inbetween the markers.


Okay so the yo is my problem. When you turn to purl is where I am loosing my stitch then I think. Cos the yo should give me 2 stitches is that correct.


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

I still count 12 or 13 stitches for each repeat to be actually knitted. You have to count ssk as two stitches and K2 tog as 2 stitches while you are knitting the row. Actually I think it is 13 stitches. So even given the yos you still physically work 13 stitches per repeat which makes 104 stitches you are trying to work with 79 stitches. Or have I gone complete bonkers.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

No again. Your SSK reduces by one stitch and the K2TOG decreases one stitch. You are only decreaseing 2 stitches each repeat and you are adding them right back in with thte YO's.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

No your ssk and k2 tog reduces each repeat by 2 stitches which are the two yarn overs you have to do in each. If you use markers between your 9 stitches, you should always have 9 stitches when you complete each repeat.
You are only increasing by 1 stitch at each end of the row.


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

If you were doing 6 repeats, it works out perfectly.


----------



## butterscotch555 (Feb 7, 2012)

sunnybutterfly said:


> I still count 12 or 13 stitches for each repeat to be actually knitted. You have to count ssk as two stitches and K2 tog as 2 stitches while you are knitting the row. Actually I think it is 13 stitches. So even given the yos you still physically work 13 stitches per repeat which makes 104 stitches you are trying to work with 79 stitches. Or have I gone complete bonkers.


You shouldn't count the yo in your stitch counts as they are added afterwards and shouldn't be counted until after they are knitted. so without the yo the stitch count is 9 for the repeat.


----------



## ms. dotsy (Feb 22, 2012)

butterscotch555 said:


> The decreases in each repeat is only 2---one per decrease, this is where your problem is, how are you making your decreases?


Okay my bad. But I think my yo is the culprit.


----------



## ms. dotsy (Feb 22, 2012)

sunnybutterfly said:


> I still count 12 or 13 stitches for each repeat to be actually knitted. You have to count ssk as two stitches and K2 tog as 2 stitches while you are knitting the row. Actually I think it is 13 stitches. So even given the yos you still physically work 13 stitches per repeat which makes 104 stitches you are trying to work with 79 stitches. Or have I gone complete bonkers.


You and me both. Okay I will wait till someone actually tries this.


----------



## butterscotch555 (Feb 7, 2012)

If you are decreases more than 2 per repeat then it's your decrease because a yo adds more stitches in, not taking away. Tell us how you are making your decreases.


----------



## ms. dotsy (Feb 22, 2012)

butterscotch555 said:


> sunnybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> > I still count 12 or 13 stitches for each repeat to be actually knitted. You have to count ssk as two stitches and K2 tog as 2 stitches while you are knitting the row. Actually I think it is 13 stitches. So even given the yos you still physically work 13 stitches per repeat which makes 104 stitches you are trying to work with 79 stitches. Or have I gone complete bonkers.
> ...


Okay so I tried that too. So which brings me to 6 repeats regardless.


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

You are right sorry, I was counting the stitches before the bracket. Not used to written instructions anymore. Sorry I shall butt out now.


----------



## butterscotch555 (Feb 7, 2012)

I co 77 stitches and knit it doing 8 repeats and ended with 79 stitches, it works out right.


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

Yep I think you are doing what I was and repeating the stitches outside of the brackets.


----------



## ms. dotsy (Feb 22, 2012)

sunnybutterfly said:


> If you were doing 6 repeats, it works out perfectly.


'cept it looks like cobweb. 

_i know I look like a knitting fool but I have to get this thing right...so I don't care my grandbaby's christening dress is at stake here_ :XD:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Review the way you are doing your stitches. The count is *9* between the markers for each repeat. If you are doing your decreses corrrectly (minus 2) and your YO's correctly (plus 2), your count remains the same.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

ddotsynurse said:


> glacy1 said:
> 
> 
> > ddotsynurse said:
> ...


I did a search for that pattern and did discover that it is a pattern book that is out of print. Sorry that I was no help.

I'm wondering if you are doing the ssk the proper way? Did you doublecheck that by looking on YouTube to see how others demonstrate it?


----------



## ms. dotsy (Feb 22, 2012)

butterscotch555 said:


> I co 77 stitches and knit it doing 8 repeats and ended with 79 stitches, it works out right.


Alright then it's me.


----------



## butterscotch555 (Feb 7, 2012)

We want to help you get it right. 

s1 =1 stitch
yo =0 st
K3 =3 st
Bracket
yo =0 st
k2 =2 st
ssk=2 st
k2tog=2 st
k2 =2 st
yo =0st
K1 =1 st
Bracket
yo =0 st
K1 =1 st

4 + (9 x 8) + 1 = 77

This is what you start with.

When you knit it you will have 79 stitches because for every decrease you increased with a yo except for the yo at the front and the yo at the back so that make 2 extra ones so your stitch count now is 79.


----------



## ms. dotsy (Feb 22, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Review the way you are doing your stitches. The count is *9* between the markers for each repeat. If you are doing your decreses corrrectly (minus 2) and your YO's correctly (plus 2), your count remains the same.


Hey dreamweaver:mrgreen: This problem occurred from row one. I am working with a fine yarn I am going to do this with a #4 and see if it is me.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

1 row: (rs) sl1.yo.k3.(yo.k2.ssk.k2tog.k2.yo.k1) 8times. yo.k1. 79sts.

Sl = 1 Running total 1

YO = 1 new stitch to add to the 77. Running total 2
[colre=red]
K3 = 3 Running total 5

YO = 1 Running total 6

K2 =2 Running toatl 8

ssk 2-1 = 1 Running total 9

2Tog 2-1 = 1 Running total 10

K2 = 2 Running total 12

YO = 1 Running total 13

K1 =1 1 Running total 14 [/color]

subtract the first 5 stitches from 14 because they are not part of the repeat. This gives you 9. 9 x 8 gives you 72.

Add 5 back to the 72 and you have 77. Now you are going to do the last YO and K1 for a total of 2 more stitches . This gives you the 79 you are suppposed to have.

Review your SSK and YO and K2TOG. YO should only produce 1 loop on needle. The other 2 should take you from 2 stitches down to 1 stitch on needle.


----------



## esmeralda (Aug 15, 2011)

sunnybutterfly said:


> I still count 12 or 13 stitches for each repeat to be actually knitted. You have to count ssk as two stitches and K2 tog as 2 stitches while you are knitting the row. Actually I think it is 13 stitches. So even given the yos you still physically work 13 stitches per repeat which makes 104 stitches you are trying to work with 79 stitches. Or have I gone complete bonkers.


The 79 is no. sts after knitting the row. XX


----------



## ms. dotsy (Feb 22, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> 1 row: (rs) sl1.yo.k3.(yo.k2.ssk.k2tog.k2.yo.k1) 8times. yo.k1. 79sts.
> 
> Sl = 1 Running total 1
> 
> ...


Thought about this while picking up the kids. I am going to use the markers when I cast on to be sure I am casting on the correct # of stitches then I am going to try again using some left over bamboo yarn which is #4. Then I will come back later. After that then I will go to u-tube. The only stitch I am not very certain of is my yo.


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

Yeah I figured out what I was thinking wrong. So used to charts now with Dees KALs that I have completely forgotten how the 'read' patterns. To simplify, the stitches before the bracket are done once only, repeat the 9 stitches within the brackets 8 times and then do the last stitch on the other side of the closed brack. I think that will work out fine. I hope it makes sense.


----------



## ms. dotsy (Feb 22, 2012)

on the actual first row worked with each reduction you are utilizing 2 stitches each for each ssk and k2tog. The yo only count on the next row to replace the 4 stitches that have been used for the reduction in ea repeat. BTW. I am still getting 6 repeats for the first row with 4 stitches remaining at the end. That after changing yarns and counting 3xs. And I am doing my stitches correctly and counting my knit 2s and yos. etc. So I guess I am......going to put this down and go to u-tube.


----------



## butterscotch555 (Feb 7, 2012)

Still you are not reducing 4 stitches in each repeat, you should only be reducing by 2. When you do the ssk you take 2 stitches and make 1 stitch so after you do that you still have 1 stitch to count. When you do the K2tog you take 2 stitches and make 1 so after that you have 1 stitch. So over all just in that repeat you decreased 2 stitches and when you put in the 2 yarn overs, your overall decrease is 0. So you start with 9 stitches you end with 9 stitches. You are getting only 6 repeats because you are using too many stitches from your cast on row to make your repeats, you should only be using 9 stitches for each repeat from your cast on row.

When you cast on put markers in after the first 4, then a marker after each group of 9, and then that will leave 1 stitch at the end. Each repeat will use only the 9 stitches that are between each marker, if you use more than that, you are doing one or another of your stitches incorrectly. If you are still using 4 stitches to make a decrease then I think it's the decrease.


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

sunnybutterfly said:


> It seems unusual to me to start a row with a slip stitch, can you have missed any instructions that said to knit the first 2 or three stitches. Having said it is unusual, it isn't unheard of just a thought that there may be something that you skimmed over. If I have read your instructions correctly you have to use 12 stitches repeated 8 times, mathmatically impossible if you only have 79 stitches.


Estonian lace patterns will begin with slipping the first stitch of each row. The first stich of each row is slipped, as if to purl with the yarn in front, except for the first stitch of the first row. This is explained in 'Knitting lace of Estonia' by Nancy Bush.


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

ddotsynurse said:


> or is it me? I am working on a pattern for a scarf called wisteria from Patons Lace. Now it seems quite simple but from the get go it was off. WAAAAAy off on the first row. Okay so I concede I am a newbie to lace knitting so let me tell you a little about what's been happening and you tell me what on earth I am doing wrong.
> 
> Here is the pattern 1st row.
> 
> ...


SSK is slip, slip, knit the 2 stitchess together (left leaning decrease), so you are decreasing 1 stitch. Slip one stitch from the left needle onto the right needle, slip another stitch from the left needle on to the right needle, then knit the two stitches together by slipping both stitches back onto the left needle and knitting them together. You seem to be knitting the two slipped stitches individually, hence no decrease.


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

Martha French said:


> sunnybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> > It seems unusual to me to start a row with a slip stitch, can you have missed any instructions that said to knit the first 2 or three stitches. Having said it is unusual, it isn't unheard of just a thought that there may be something that you skimmed over. If I have read your instructions correctly you have to use 12 stitches repeated 8 times, mathmatically impossible if you only have 79 stitches.
> ...


Thanks for interesting info.


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

ddotsynurse said:


> sunnybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> > If you were doing 6 repeats, it works out perfectly.
> ...


If you are knitting lace in fine yarn it will look like cobwebs until it is blocked. The blocking opens the lace and allows you to see the beauty of the lace.

I always make a graph of any written instructions now, it allows me to see exactly what is going on, and if the decreases and increases are balanced out. This is except for any decrease or increase in the stitch number in the pattern which gives you a shaped garment or knitted item.


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

Nancy Bush's 'Knitted lace of Estonia' now comes with an instructional DVD. I can recommend this DVD, as it shows a lot of useful hints, ie, sewing the border to a scarf or shawl. I had the book before they added the DVD but to purchase the DVD by itself cost almost as much as the book and the DVD combined, so I purchased the combined product and gave the original book to my granddaughter. She borrows my DVD when she wishes to check the instructions.

But I highly recommend the book and the DVD.


----------



## baglady1104 (Apr 10, 2011)

Here is a video of how to do the ssk stitch.


----------



## fibertrix (Apr 25, 2011)

The sl 1 yo k3 is only done ONCE in the row at the begining, then you ignore it. As for ssk, just knit two together through the back of the stitches.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

butterscotch555 said:


> The pattern is 4 + (9 x 8) + 1 = 77
> 
> The first yo and the last yo don't have compensating decreases so you have 79 stitches after knitting row 1.
> 
> ...


You are missing stitches. It is 5 + 72 +2 = 79. The pattern repeat is 9 st x 8 = 72

slipping the first stitch is most common on knitting.


----------



## dizzydean (Jan 24, 2011)

thats where you are wrong only 9 sts for each repeat


----------



## MOM_WOW (Dec 1, 2011)

The math is fine. You only repeat the information between the parens.:

Begin (repeat 8 times) end

I think you may be repeating the entire set if you only get 6 sets.


----------



## nannymarg (Aug 16, 2011)

If you are counting 13 stitches in your repeats, you must be counting the first sl1.yo.K3 outside the bracket. The repeats are inside the brackets only and the stitches add up to 9 not 13. In other words you only repeat the 9 stitches inside the brackets 8 times, and only do the sl1.yo.K3 at the beginning of the row. This is the only thing I can think of how you have counted 13 stitches for the repeats. It should work out perfectly. Hope this solves your problem.


----------



## maidinkent (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi, if I read it correctly I think the ssk should be "slip stitch knitwise" not an increase stitch.


----------



## maude (Feb 21, 2011)

I think you're repeating too much. Only repeat the stitches within the parentheses. Then the pattern works out.


----------



## MOM_WOW (Dec 1, 2011)

maidinkent said:


> Hi, if I read it correctly I think the ssk should be "slip stitch knitwise" not an increase stitch.


That is what i was taught as well, but I've come to learn it is now what we knew as a k2 tog from the back....so I always have to check the lingo associated with each pattern.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

ddotsynurse said:


> glacy1 said:
> 
> 
> > ddotsynurse said:
> ...


could u scan it then send it that way?


----------



## emjaspina (Jan 14, 2012)

The pattern as written seems correct. My question is, do you know that a yarn over is a wrap around the needle without taking a stitch from the left hand needle? That increases the number of stitches in your row. normally, there is a compensating decrease to keep the number of stitches the same. inside the parentheses, you should always have nine stitches. you get the increase in the row because the yarn over at the beginning and the end do not have compensating decreases. you may need to take this to your LYS and get hands on help. i can guarantee that you will not succeed with this pattern if you don't understand the yarn over concept.


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

Everyone is giving great advice. The emphasis should definitely be on using the stitch markers. That makes it immediately clear when you go wrong and allows you to focus on the problem. Good luck and post when you are done. Sometimes my errors are so basic that when I figure them out, I wonder what my brain was up to.


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

ddotsynurse said:


> or is it me? I am working on a pattern for a scarf called wisteria from Patons Lace. Now it seems quite simple but from the get go it was off. WAAAAAy off on the first row. Okay so I concede I am a newbie to lace knitting so let me tell you a little about what's been happening and you tell me what on earth I am doing wrong.
> 
> Here is the pattern 1st row.
> 
> ...


by now everyone has made suggestions on what your doing wrong, and you think it looks like cobweb. Why don't you just cast on in some other yarn only enough for two or three repeats and do a few rows to see if pattern emerges (sample like) d


----------



## mangosalsa (Nov 10, 2011)

sunnybutterfly said:


> I still count 12 or 13 stitches for each repeat to be actually knitted. You have to count ssk as two stitches and K2 tog as 2 stitches while you are knitting the row. Actually I think it is 13 stitches. So even given the yos you still physically work 13 stitches per repeat which makes 104 stitches you are trying to work with 79 stitches. Or have I gone complete bonkers.


The pattern could be written incorrectly. Do a search on Patons
website or just an internet search. This happens a lot.

Linda


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Doing a slip stitch at the start of the row gives you a very nice even edge, very "finished" looking.


----------



## Bekaknits (Mar 31, 2011)

ddotsynurse said:


> or is it me? I am working on a pattern for a scarf called wisteria from Patons Lace. Now it seems quite simple but from the get go it was off. WAAAAAy off on the first row. Okay so I concede I am a newbie to lace knitting so let me tell you a little about what's been happening and you tell me what on earth I am doing wrong.
> 
> Here is the pattern 1st row.
> 
> ...


try this:
slip 1
yarn over (1 stitch increase) 4 stitches
knit three

(repeat for pattern)
yarn over (1 stitch increase) this repeat has 9 stitches plus 
knit two two yo increases 
ssk ( one decrease ) 
knit two together ( one decrease)
knit two 8x9 = 72 yarn over
knit 1
(end repeat) do this 8 times

yarn over
knit 1 1 stitch

77 stitches.
with the yarn overs at the begining and end you will have 79 stitches when you start row two.

place markers at the end of each repeat and it will be easy to keep track of where you are. I hope this helps.

Beka


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

And to add my two cents try it on much larger needles with a brite colored yarn so you can see your stitches. Since its row 1 you need to get it. Before you do that put it down and walk away for a while; then when you come back look at and do each pattern sequence carefully and slowly. I think you're countin wrong also- I do that all the time. Use markers and take your time!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

I couldn't do a project like this without markers around every pattern change....and even then if I'm not careful it can get off count and I have to go looking for where I went wrong. That's where a lifeline gets its name!

I am so totally impressed with this site and how many people will step up and help out a complete stranger. Even to the point of casting on the same pattern and working it to find out if the problem exists with the pattern or with the knitter.

I'll be back later fully expecting that ddotsynurse has figured it out....TADA!


----------



## ebbtide2011 (Dec 14, 2011)

Sweetsue is right. The math shows exactly 79sts at the end of row two. I would place a marker as she suggests. Lace looks cobwebby sometimes as you are knitting but it goes together after a few rows. Don't give up, you cando it!


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

I encountered this problem when I began with lace-I then sat down and counted each stitch 1/1 and then added to result placeing markers as suggested above. In my pattern no # of resultant stitches was stated so as I got farther and farther down the pattern it was progressively worse.
Count resulting stitches 1/1 and see if that doesn't result in the correct # mathematically. Once I did this it worked perfectly. It took me 3 weeks to determin what the correct cast on for the # of Repeats was. So take heart and persist. With the advice of so many experts saying it works out correctly I think this will work for you.
Marlark Marge.
P>S> Markers are essential and in this instance I found yarn markers simply did not work.


----------



## 53602 (Jan 25, 2012)

Just wanted to let you know, Ddots that this discussion has helped me too - there is nothing more frustrating than not "getting" the pattern! Much luck - just think how much you are learning!! : )


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi:

I have suddenly decided to get back into knitting after many many years. Hope I can re-learn easily and that everything will come back to me.

What I recently learned however, from a local knitting store is that more often then not the Free Patterns offered thru all different sites on the Internet often have problems with the Patterns and need Corrections.

While I was told that even if you purchase a Book of Patterns from a Store, the patterns may also need a 'correction' down the line' but whoever designed the pattern contained in a book, the knitting store (if it's a good one) is informed about it and can then help you to correct.

As I am learning the lay of the land in knitting and crocheting, apparently it is not unusual for there to be problems with patterns of all kinds.

Hang in there,

Fisherwoman


----------



## MOM_WOW (Dec 1, 2011)

Honestly, I think this is a "marketing" line to get you to buy their pattern books...


----------



## ehuffman (Nov 17, 2011)

I did the pattern and it comes out correctly with 8 repeats. You are adding two y/o to this row and should have 79 stitches when you complete this row. Somewhere in the next rows of this pattern you will loose the additional stitches and go back to the orginal 77. I really need to see the rest of the pattern to be sure. Usually this happens on the last row of the pattern. It is not uncommon to slip the first stitch of a shawl or scraf, it makes a very nice edge. How do know, I am working on a shawl right now (what a challenge). In fact with my research into this sl one at the beginning of the row, it is quite common with many experienced knitters to use the sl one on all their projects. I might start doing it myself.

[email protected]


----------



## grammyem (Jan 28, 2011)

I did the math too and it should be correct. Just take it slow and use markers and I am sure you will get it.

If you do what is between the * * that is 9 sts time 8 repeats equals 72 sts -- then count your sl st(1) YO(1) K3 at the end YO(1) and k1 all equals 79 sts.


----------



## grammyem (Jan 28, 2011)

I always sl1 at the beginning of the row like you says it makes a nice neat edge. Also if you are going to put a ruffle or edging around a baby blanket it makes it so much easier to see where you need to pick up your stitches to add on the ruffle.


----------



## ghosking (Apr 21, 2011)

ddotsynurse said:


> or is it me? I am working on a pattern for a scarf called wisteria from Patons Lace. Now it seems quite simple but from the get go it was off. WAAAAAy off on the first row. Okay so I concede I am a newbie to lace knitting so let me tell you a little about what's been happening and you tell me what on earth I am doing wrong.
> 
> Here is the pattern 1st row.
> 
> ...


Ahhh I made this mistake once, SSK (slip slip knit) you need to slip the two stitches, then put back on the left hand needle and knt them off...DOES THIS MAKE SENSE? lol It's another way of knitting 2 together..it all apparently has to do with the slant


----------



## drdi (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi: I made this shawl and the pattern is definitely wrong. You will hardly ever end the row the way they say you will. The good news is that it's strictly a right to left chart. So the end of the row doesn't matter. Just do the best you can after the last repeat. The shawl is beautiful and no one knows that the end of each right side row is a little off. I was going to write to the company but thought I was the one making mistakes. I realized that I wasn't after I got going on the pattern. So keep going. The pattern will start to develop and you will begin to remember the pattern and read your knitting. It was a fun project except for the end of the RS row. If you want to PM me, we can chat about it.


----------



## butterscotch555 (Feb 7, 2012)

tamarque said:


> butterscotch555 said:
> 
> 
> > The pattern is 4 + (9 x 8) + 1 = 77
> ...


I cast this on yesterday and knit it quite easily. I always slip the first stitch, got into that habit years ago. I am not missing stitches as the cast on amount is 77 and you have 79 after completing the first row because you have 2 yarn overs that do not have a corresponding decrease. I do not do lace on cobwebby type lace yarn but work lace in worsted weight cotton all the time. The person with the problem is the original poster. I still think she is doing either her yarn overs or her decreases wrong, since she(at last writing) says she is decreasing 4 stitches within each repeat instead of 2.

ETA: I am only talking about the first row, since that is the only pattern row I have.


----------



## MOM_WOW (Dec 1, 2011)

ghosking said:


> Ahhh I made this mistake once, SSK (slip slip knit) you need to slip the two stitches, then put back on the left hand needle and knt them off...DOES THIS MAKE SENSE? lol It's another way of knitting 2 together..it all apparently has to do with the slant


Honestly, I don't see the value in this - just K2tog through the back - same slant (at least to me!)


----------



## ehuffman (Nov 17, 2011)

I have been using free patterns for years, and have bought just as many, never had a problem with any of them.

[email protected]


----------



## butterscotch555 (Feb 7, 2012)

ehuffman said:


> I have been using free patterns for years, and have bought just as many, never had a problem with any of them.
> 
> [email protected]


i don't really either, sometimes but not often. Usually there is errata or you can find that other people have figured it out and then you can make the decision to complete it or lay it aside and don't worry with it.


----------



## dahbunny (Mar 14, 2011)

Oy! My head is spinning after that one sunnyb!
I kinda tried it last night and alas, I think I'm having the same problem as ddotsyn.


----------



## janette777 (Jun 11, 2011)

That is how I do my SSK but I wondered if it looked the same. Seems like the same principle.

Honey, I would put that Christening dress down for today and approach it tomorrow with all the new information you are gathering today. As a lace knitter, I do understand your frustration, but if you approach it tomorrow, with a calm mind and follow the punctuation as well as the words you will be fine, but be sure to review each ssk, k2tog, yarn overs on Utube videos. And don't feel stupid. Knitting is very calming, but if you try to fight it the knitting always wins because the more we fight it, the more we are convinced it is the pattern that is wrong. AND to make it worse - sometimes they are LOL.....but not this row. Another thing to remember is to pay attention to the number of stitches it says you should have at the end of each row. In lace knitting, not all rows have the same number of stitches lol. Knitting a Christening dress is like making a wedding gown - it is JUST a white dress with a fancy name. It is important to us which adds stress, but if you take away that self imposed 'importance' and approach it like anything else you knit/sew it is amazing how much easier it seems. God bless, now go and knit a dishcloth to relax!!!


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

ddotsynurse said:


> Here is the pattern 1st row.
> 
> Cast on 77 sts.
> 
> ...


stitch 1 =slip
stitch 0=yo
stitch2=knit
stitch 3= knit
stitch 4=knit
pattern repeat
stitch 0= yo
stitch 1= knit
stitch 2= knit
stitch 3&4= (slip,slip, knit together)
stitch 5&6= (knit 2 stitches together)
stitch 7= knit
stitch 8= knit
stitch 0=yo
stitch 9= knit

If this is supposed to be symmetrical then it should end

k2, yo, k1 instead of just yo, k1

which should give you the 79 stitches 4 + 9*8 + 3= 4+72+3=79


----------



## janette777 (Jun 11, 2011)

MOM_WOW said:


> maidinkent said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, if I read it correctly I think the ssk should be "slip stitch knitwise" not an increase stitch.
> ...


This is a problem we all share - meanings change and we forget to check each time. Why do they keep changing the names of the way we do things? No wonder we get so messed up.


----------



## MOM_WOW (Dec 1, 2011)

janette777 said:


> MOM_WOW said:
> 
> 
> > maidinkent said:
> ...


LOL!

And whatever happened to S1 K1 PSSO - that was what made a left angled decrease! HAHAHAHAH!

I guess I just don't understand SSK - if you slip the two stitches, why put them BACK??? I guess you twist them when you do, then knit through what is now the front? I can't see the videos at work, then I forget to view at home, so this seems exactly the same as K2tog through the back to me, but there must be some subtle (and therefore more pleasing) difference.

I'll tinker around with it someday - :lol: - but most of the things I make are with heavier weight, thick/thin or otherwise textured yarn, so some of the subtle difference aren't as obvious. I'm sure it is significant when doing finer work.


----------



## MOM_WOW (Dec 1, 2011)

OK, found this: 

SKP, or slip 1, knit 1, pass slipped stitch over (also sometimes abbreviated sl 1, k 1, psso) is an easy left-leaning decrease that gives basically the same effect as an SSK or slip, slip, knit.


----------



## butterscotch555 (Feb 7, 2012)

MOM_WOW said:


> OK, found this:
> 
> SKP, or slip 1, knit 1, pass slipped stitch over (also sometimes abbreviated sl 1, k 1, psso) is an easy left-leaning decrease that gives basically the same effect as an SSK or slip, slip, knit.


Whether I'm right, wrong, or indifferent, I always use the SKP instead of the SSK mainly because it just makes more sense to me, I've never been able to figure the SSK out. Some say there is a difference but it is subtle. Like I've said before knitting is stress relieving to me so I try not to stress over something that makes little difference to the overall project.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

I agree, the pattern is written correctly. Your repeat is 9sts.
9 sts x 8 repeats = 72 + 4 sts at beg. of row and 1 sts at end does = 77 sts.
And yes, there are many patterns which start a row with slipping the first stitch, it makes a nice edge. Put markers between the repeats it will help to keep you on track. I can't say what you are doing wrong, but I suggest uou go over the abbreviations and make sure you are completing the decreases correctly and remember the YOs. For each decrease there is a YO to add the stitch back.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

ehuffman said:


> I have been using free patterns for years, and have bought just as many, never had a problem with any of them. [email protected]


But there CAN be an error in a pattern. I am making an easy hoodie sweater for the Big Guy that had a lot of pattern errors. I forget how many times I frogged it because I thought it was me. Then I contacted the yarn maker I got the pattern from and got a CORRECTED VERSION of the pattern. There were a LOT of errors. It happens!


----------



## janhon (Feb 23, 2012)

Looks like to me if you do the part in the parenthesis 8 times. You will haVe 72 stiches then adding the sl1 and the othrs on there w the YOs. Would be 79 at that point . Looks right,,,


----------



## janhon (Feb 23, 2012)

The yo ssks and k2tgs canel each other out and the two extra yos add the new stiches 77 up to 79


----------



## vchase (Mar 16, 2011)

I think you are doing the ask incorrectly. ssk means as far as I have used it ss kwise then k these sts. This would be a decease with a right slant. i count the sts in-between the * as being 9 sts..... as you do, but if you are not doing the ask correctly it would not come out.....
Hope this helps.. Look at the instructions for the abbreviations used with this pattern for the correct interpretation of ask.....

V chase


----------



## janhon (Feb 23, 2012)

oops


----------



## nannymarg (Aug 16, 2011)

'Ghosking' is probably right, as regards where you are making your mistake. 'ssk' is a little confusing, it means you slip 2 sts knitwise, one at a time, place those 2 sts back onto your lefthand needle, then knit them both together through the back of the loops.


----------



## vchase (Mar 16, 2011)

Additional note.... forgive the typo at 1st I meant ssk which means slip slip kwise knit. Check your abrev for sts.... You have the beginning of the pattern for your swather which will have 3 rows for pattern the same up the front. The S st at the beginning of the edge gives the edge a nice finish, cant't quite get the yo after it, but I bet it works. The rest of the sts form a pattern of the yo two sts a decreasing slant st and k2 tog which is another slanting decrease then 2 ssts a yo & k1 this is repeated 3 times. This is just the pattern sts not the instructions for the sweater, am I correct? It will have other sts before and after in the actual swather. 

Do you have the name of the book it is in... would love to see a picture!

V Chase


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> NO, you are using 9 stitches in each repeat. The math works out just fine. THe extra 2 stitches that give you a count of 79 at the end of the row are formed by the YO at the front and the back.
> 
> I think you need to review HOW you are doing your stitches. Try placing a marker after the first 4 actual stitches. ( There will be 5 on the right needle because you will also have the YO.) place a marker after each repeat is completed. This should help you find what it is you are doing wrong. YOu should always have 9 stitches inbetween the markers.


The is the same number I was getting when I counted it out.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

I haven't done any lace knitting or difficult patterns in knitting, but when I have a quite detailed pattern in crochet, I have found it helps me a lot to take large index cards and different colored ink and write that pattern out in large letters and in different ink and that helps me to keep it straight and not miss any of the stitches I need to do.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

vchase said:


> I think you are doing the ask incorrectly. ssk means as far as I have used it ss kwise then k these sts. This would be a decease with a right slant. i count the sts in-between the * as being 9 sts..... as you do, but if you are not doing the ask correctly it would not come out.....
> Hope this helps.. Look at the instructions for the abbreviations used with this pattern for the correct interpretation of ask.....
> 
> V chase


You do the slip stitch knitwise? I've always been told to do it purlwise unless the pattern specifically says knitwise... Now I will have to go do some more research. If you slip it purlwise it does not twist the stitches, but if you slip knitwise it twists the slipped stitches and tightens up the stitch.. 
Of course, I have not been knitting for decades like some of our more experienced knitters, so I may be wrong.


----------



## abc123 (Oct 12, 2011)

i counted the stitches and the first row worked ou to 79 stitches you must be making a mistake try again slowly this time


----------



## ms. dotsy (Feb 22, 2012)

Okay everyone thanks for your input into this problem. I am going to check my yo's again perhaps I am doing them incorrectly. My ssk and k2tog are fine. So perhaps I need to trash my knitters bible which teaches that yo produces 2 stitches ea. which replaces the two each from the ssk and k2tog which have been decreased from 4 to 2.

So perhaps I am doing my yo incorrectly. Thanks for that.


----------



## Molly Jo (Jan 31, 2011)

Whoever said to put it down and kmit a dishcloth is so right. When I get stuck on a pattern and I've tried a few times to have it come out right, I have to put it away for awhile. Good luck to you sweetie. And blessings to everyone who helped. What a bunch of troopers!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes, I think you've found the problem...a YO is one stitch...on the return row its knitted or purled for one stitch or dropped for minus one stitch...but the YO itself is just one stitch.

Please let us know how you are proceeding with it and the final picture, of course, will be great to see.


----------



## ms. dotsy (Feb 22, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> Yes, I think you've found the problem...a YO is one stitch...on the return row its knitted or purled for one stitch or dropped for minus one stitch...but the YO itself is just one stitch.
> 
> Please let us know how you are proceeding with it and the final picture, of course, will be great to see.


Thanks Gerslay. Okay so the error is mine I am glad I asked.

This is what the knitters bible says: _Bring the yarn forward (yfwd or yf) between the two needles. Knit the next stitch, taking the yarn over the right needle._ So I was counting the knitted stitch along with the yo = 2 stitches. Hence the reason I was coming up short on my repeats then I guess and over on my ends?


----------



## ms. dotsy (Feb 22, 2012)

Thank goodness. Hmm! yeah that makes sense with the k2tog you really only decreased 1 stitch as with the ssk. Thanks again guys you have all been very helpful. Now I can start over with confidence.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

ddotsynurse...I'm not sure I'm still with you...if you do a YO and then you knit the next stitch as usual you now have made 2 stitches. So you're correct there...but your still coming up short on your count?

Its frustrating I know...but when you finally figure it out you'll feel great.

(I've found that many patterns have errors...much more today than in the past...or like proofreading a book, sometimes you wonder if anybody does that anymore.)


----------



## yarnuser (Mar 9, 2011)

You are not alone. I recently made a lace pattern and had the same problem. Someone on KP showed me how to count the stitches on the right needle so I would never lose my place in the pattern.
It goes like this:

1 row: (rs) sl1.yo.k3.(yo.k2.ssk.k2tog.k2.yo.k1) 8times. yo.k1. 79sts.

Sl = 1 means 1 on the right needle
YO = 1 new stitch to add to the 77. Means 2 on the right needle
K3 = 3 means 5 on the right needle
YO = 1 means 6 stitches on the right needle

K2 =2 means 8 stitches on the right needle

ssk 2-1 = means 9 stitches on the right needle

2Tog 2 = means 10 stitches on the right needle

K2 = 2 means 12 stitches on the right needle

YO = 1 means 13 stitches on the right needle

K1 =1 means 14 stitches on the right needle

subtract the first 5 stitches from 14 because they are not part of the repeat. This gives you 9. 9 x 8 gives you 72.

You can always know where you are in the pattern by counting the number of stitches on the right needle.

It helps to write each row as shown above then just look at your notes to see where you are in the pattern.

Add 5 back to the 72 and you have 77. Now you are going to do the last YO and K1 for a total of 2 more stitches . This gives you the 79 you are suppposed to have.

Review your SSK and YO and K2TOG. YO should only produce 1 loop on needle. The other 2 should take you from 2 stitches down to 1 stitch on needle.


----------



## ms. dotsy (Feb 22, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> ddotsynurse...I'm not sure I'm still with you...if you do a YO and then you knit the next stitch as usual you now have made 2 stitches. So you're correct there...but your still coming up short on your count?
> 
> Its frustrating I know...but when you finally figure it out you'll feel great.
> 
> (I've found that many patterns have errors...much more today than in the past...or like proofreading a book, sometimes you wonder if anybody does that anymore.)


Here is the error I kept making. When you do a yo if I understand correctly it counts as 0 until you pick it up on the alternate row. What I was doing was this:

Where it said yo, k2. I did yo-k so I counted the k right after as part of the same stitch then I did k2. This then turned into YO k3 on the alternate row. I should have done yo, k2 counting the k right after the yo as two separate stitches. So my repeats always had two extra stitches ea which is why I was short a full two repeats each time I tried the entire row.


----------



## ms. dotsy (Feb 22, 2012)

yarnuser said:


> You are not alone. I recently made a lace pattern and had the same problem. Someone on KP showed me how to count the stitches on the right needle so I would never lose my place in the pattern.
> It goes like this:
> 
> 1 row: (rs) sl1.yo.k3.(yo.k2.ssk.k2tog.k2.yo.k1) 8times. yo.k1. 79sts.
> ...


See my reply above

:thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I hope you find out whats going on... I have been having this problem with the last 3 patterns I attempted.. the first one was off but not for every row and when I looked at it after several repeats the rows that were off were noticable. The author said to just make sure the center posts lined up... thats fine and dandy but I'm not that good yet... second one was my problem, I couldn't concentrate that much over 211 stitches .. so I thought I had better do less stitches.. then I found a vintage one that just wasn't working out.. I love it and plan on posting it to see if this is MY problem or the patterns... I do have 3 lovely patterns to make my afghan and the strips will be between 8 to 10 inches across.. with 7 panels that is plenty large enough.. shoot that will be large enough for hubby, the dog and me to cuddle under...LOL Oh and the patterns I am doing I will follow a tip I saw here... write each row down on a index card... then flip the card after each row.. at least that way I can keep track when I have to put it down... the one pattern has 44 rows....LOL I sure know how to pick them don't I?..


----------



## Knancy (Aug 21, 2011)

You are only doing the stitches within the brackets 8 times. The k2tog makes l stitch and the ssk makes one stitch and of course the yo's each make a stitch so the count comes out exactly as stated. Work the lst stitches before the bracket, put in a marker, work the stitches within the bracket, put in a marker, etc. so you have a marker between each group which you are repeating 8 times. That should help.
Knancy in FL


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Sometimes it is just easier to go to you tube and look up all the stitches again. I think sometimes we suffer from alzheimers and forget how to do some of the most simple stitches such as yarn overs. I do them differently each time and when I come back to knit or purl it have to stop and think which way I should be knitting the yarn over - through the back or the front depending on what size hole I want.
Cheers


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

No, ssk in US means "slip, slip, knit both stitches together" the same as K2tbl in Britain.


maidinkent said:


> Hi, if I read it correctly I think the ssk should be "slip stitch knitwise" not an increase stitch.


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

Hip hip hurrah, Ddotsynurse. You persevered and won!!! Good girl.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

Yep, it's just about the same darn thing but I've heard real knitpicky experts say that the completed stitch twists differently. Personally, I can't see the difference but my old eyes aren't what they used to be.


MOM_WOW said:


> ghosking said:
> 
> 
> > Ahhh I made this mistake once, SSK (slip slip knit) you need to slip the two stitches, then put back on the left hand needle and knt them off...DOES THIS MAKE SENSE? lol It's another way of knitting 2 together..it all apparently has to do with the slant
> ...


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

Not sure what book told you a yo produces 2 stitches but it definitely only adds one stitch. Unless you wrap it around your needle twice.


ddotsynurse said:


> Okay everyone thanks for your input into this problem. I am going to check my yo's again perhaps I am doing them incorrectly. My ssk and k2tog are fine. So perhaps I need to trash my knitters bible which teaches that yo produces 2 stitches ea. which replaces the two each from the ssk and k2tog which have been decreased from 4 to 2.
> 
> So perhaps I am doing my yo incorrectly. Thanks for that.


----------



## linslittlegirl (Feb 16, 2011)

ddotsynurse said:


> Gerslay said:
> 
> 
> > ddotsynurse...I'm not sure I'm still with you...if you do a YO and then you knit the next stitch as usual you now have made 2 stitches. So you're correct there...but your still coming up short on your count?
> ...


Congrats! That's exactly right. A YO is just that; it's not a YO-k. Get that silly k out of your YOs! I'm so proud of you!!! :thumbup:


----------



## ms. dotsy (Feb 22, 2012)

Knancy said:


> You are only doing the stitches within the brackets 8 times. The k2tog makes l stitch and the ssk makes one stitch and of course the yo's each make a stitch so the count comes out exactly as stated. Work the lst stitches before the bracket, put in a marker, work the stitches within the bracket, put in a marker, etc. so you have a marker between each group which you are repeating 8 times. That should help.
> Knancy in FL


I have been doing exactly as you said, putting a marker after the beginning stitches and between each repeat, since discovering my error I am happy to report I have now 8 repeats. And my count is 79.

YEAAAAAH!!!!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

TADA!!!!!


----------



## ms. dotsy (Feb 22, 2012)

gingerwitch said:


> Yep, it's just about the same darn thing but I've heard real knitpicky experts say that the completed stitch twists differently. Personally, I can't see the difference but my old eyes aren't what they used to be.
> 
> 
> MOM_WOW said:
> ...


Actually the ssk faces right and k2tog faces left as in the chart.

:thumbup:


----------



## ms. dotsy (Feb 22, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> TADA!!!!!


Thanks Gerslay you saved the day girl. I am so relieved...actually since I have done it so many times I have memorized the whole repeat
:shock:


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

ddotsynurse said:


> or is it me? I am working on a pattern for a scarf called wisteria from Patons Lace. Now it seems quite simple but from the get go it was off. WAAAAAy off on the first row. Okay so I concede I am a newbie to lace knitting so let me tell you a little about what's been happening and you tell me what on earth I am doing wrong.
> 
> Here is the pattern 1st row.
> 
> ...


The stitch count works out correctly in the first row, you have a repeat of 9 stitches worked 8 times, plus 6 stitches. If you failed to come out with 8 repeats were you working all of the stitches in that line each time, or only the ones within the parenthesis? You only work the stitches in the parenthesis the 8 times.


----------



## ms. dotsy (Feb 22, 2012)

Connie W said:


> Hip hip hurrah, Ddotsynurse. You persevered and won!!! Good girl.


YEEAAAAAAH!!! _sigh_ couldn't do it without all of you.

_kissses to all_ :mrgreen:

Now on to bigger and better things! 

Or until I need help again..._gulp!!!_ :XD:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm so happy for you. 
Don't forget to post the picture when its done!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

ever since I could see my stitches and I could see the correct slant for my ssk or k2tog I have found it so much easier to knit 2 together through the back loop for my ssk... the results are the same.. and so much easier... I found this mistake because I was trying to do this with my k2tog and the slant was wrong... I'm so glad you got this figured out.. I'll present my stitch problem maybe tomorrow.... and hope all these wonderful people can help with that one...LOL


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

My new favorite left slanting decrease is one I found on TECHknitting. It took me a bit to get my brain around it but I use it all the time now. I've learned so much on her blog.


----------



## knitterbee (Jul 21, 2011)

That is the case in SSK. The directions are to slip 1 stitch knitwise, slip the second stitch knitwise, put them both back on the left needle and knit them both together through the back. This turns the stitch and knits them together. There would be no point in slipping them if you did it purlwise. The resulting stitch leans to the left. Sl 1, K1, psso gives you the same slant but it does not lay as flat.


glacy1 said:


> vchase said:
> 
> 
> > I think you are doing the ask incorrectly. ssk means as far as I have used it ss kwise then k these sts. This would be a decease with a right slant. i count the sts in-between the * as being 9 sts..... as you do, but if you are not doing the ask correctly it would not come out.....
> ...


----------



## knitterbee (Jul 21, 2011)

ddotsynurse: CONGRATULATIONS on figuring it out!!!!!


----------



## ms. dotsy (Feb 22, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ever since I could see my stitches and I could see the correct slant for my ssk or k2tog I have found it so much easier to knit 2 together through the back loop for my ssk... the results are the same.. and so much easier... I found this mistake because I was trying to do this with my k2tog and the slant was wrong... I'm so glad you got this figured out.. I'll present my stitch problem maybe tomorrow.... and hope all these wonderful people can help with that one...LOL


In fact you are right. With what little knowledge I have of knitting from my knitting manual. Knitting through the back slants the stitch to the right while to the front slants to the left. Which works well except if the stitches are a bit tight then I find slipping them makes it easier, especially with fine yarn

:thumbup:


----------



## ms. dotsy (Feb 22, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> I'm so happy for you.
> Don't forget to post the picture when its done!


Sure thing Gerslay!
:thumbup:


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Tea just won't do. It's pull out the champagne time at the very least. I know your frustration. Mine kept me going for 3 weeks. I showed the pattern to many exp knitters. 
The read was simple but the execution not. I'm glad that you were able to conquer and the dragon lies slain. Don't you feel victorius. My pattern did not give ending stitch counts for the repeats, which made verification difficult. Marlark Marge.


----------



## ms. dotsy (Feb 22, 2012)

I got a pm to give me a heads up by another poster who owns that same Paton's lace book that row 9 is out of sync with the pattern. Thanks again hon. But folks I didn't even get that far. Reading the instructions it says

Row 5: sl1. yo. k5. (yo. k2. ssk. K2tog. k2. yo. K1)8times. Knit to last st. yo.K1. 83 stitches. 

I completed row 5 then checked the line up of my pattern in each repeat against the chart. Oops the ssk. and k2tog should be staggered not right on top of each other so I carefully back knitted, (meaning using the left hand needle to pick up the stitches under while frogging so as not to drop any of the stitches) then I started again following the chart only this time. WHOA!!! that should have been:
sl1. yo. k6(yo.k2.ssk.K2tog.k2.yo.k1)etc. according to the chart because each blank grid means k1 correct?


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Correct...a blank grid = KNIT

However, check your instructions, some charts read from right to left every row...other charts read from right to left and then left to right alternating rows. The former is good the latter is not good (in my humble opinion).

enjoy!


----------



## aascott52 (Nov 24, 2011)

Ronie said:


> ever since I could see my stitches and I could see the correct slant for my ssk or k2tog I have found it so much easier to knit 2 together through the back loop for my ssk... the results are the same.. and so much easier... I found this mistake because I was trying to do this with my k2tog and the slant was wrong... I'm so glad you got this figured out.. I'll present my stitch problem maybe tomorrow.... and hope all these wonderful people can help with that one...LOL


I've always thought of the K2tog as knit 2 together in the front and ssk as knit 2 together in the back. Slipping the stitches to the left needle just helps to get set up that action. If you can get get the left need through the back of two stitches on the right needle, go ahead and knot them.. if you can't, slip them to the left, then knit them with the right.. same action..


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

When you K2 tog. through the back without slipping anything you are actually doing exactly the same process as someone who slips 2 stitches PURlwise and then knits them together. However, if you slip two KNITwise and then knit them together the stitch is twisted differently. The slant is the same but the appearance of the finished stitch is slightly different.


----------



## ms. dotsy (Feb 22, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> Correct...a blank grid = KNIT
> 
> However, check your instructions, some charts read from right to left every row...other charts read from right to left and then left to right alternating rows. The former is good the latter is not good (in my humble opinion).
> 
> enjoy!


Oops never thought of that
:shock:

But after doing it according to the chart they are lining up nicely. Know what let me go visit Patons.com..later :thumbup:


----------



## esmeralda (Aug 15, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Correct...a blank grid = KNIT
> 
> However, check your instructions, some charts read from right to left every row...other charts read from right to left and then left to right alternating rows. The former is good the latter is not good (in my humble opinion).
> 
> enjoy!


In my experience of charts for knitted lace, charts which only read from right to left are showing right side only. Reverse is usually all knit or all purl, as specified at the beginning, and as such doesn't need to be shown in the chart. Charts reading alternately from right and left are showing both sides because both sides are patterned, as in true lace. If you think of the chart as the view from the front/right side, you can see how the pattern develops. XX


----------

